# Germany , speed traps , map showing the actual status



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

www.blitzer.de/karte

zoomable map , displaying stationary speed traps, known mobile
speed trapping points.

TAKE CARE  

PS. zoom out a bit , and you`ll find over 1200 traps in UK as well


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*great site*

Hi,
Had a quick look - site shows all of EU? including FRANCE

So do I now have to destroy my laptop as I know have all the speed traps in my bookmarks?

Many Thanks for this link

Ray


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

@ Ray

and the french police will not confiscate your navigation gadget  


@ all who read this:

please be so kind and report every new speedo trap you 
recognize. the report button is on main page top right side


----------

